
Is China Outsmarting America in A.I.? - jonbaer
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/27/technology/china-us-ai-artificial-intelligence.html?_r=0
======
johnsmith21006
Go is an Asian game. US company, Google, created AI to best player in world.
Kind of sounds like the US or Google ahead in the AI space?

